# Clip sex Bảo Anh hay nỗ lực tuyệt vọng của The Voice?



## blackberry97 (28 Tháng chín 2012)

*Để hâm lại sức nóng của chương trình, The Voice lại bày trò tạo clip sex cho Bảo Anh và HLV Trần Lập để kéo khán giả?*


*Nỗ lực cuối cùng thu hút dư luận?*

Trước khi diễn ra đêm liveshow đầu tiên của chương trình Giọng hát Việt, trên mạng xuất hiện những hình ảnh Bảo Anh đi bar, ôm eo thân mật một người bạn trai.

Cư dân mạng còn chia sẻ một số hình ảnh khác của cô gái này và bình luận, cô thực sự là "gái hư" chứ không ngoan hiền, trong sáng như những gì thể hiện trên sân khấu.

Rồi ngay sau khi kết thúc vòng thi, giọng hát của Bảo Anh liên tục bị dư luận ném đá và thậm chí còn có clip chế giễu cô trên các diễn đàn mạng. Không ít người gọi cô là “thảm họa” của Giọng hát Việt 2012. Có thể nói, hình ảnh của Bảo Anh đã bị xuống cấp trầm trọng trong mắt khán giả.

Rồi bỗng nhiên, trên mạng xuất hiện một nickname vô danh khẳng định, họ đang lưu giữ "clip nóng" của Bảo Anh với... huấn luyện viên Trần Lập và sẽ tung vào thời điểm thích hợp.

Tuy nhiên, nhìn vào diễn biến của sự việc dường như đây lại là một màn kịch dàn dựng để lấy lại hình ảnh của Bảo Anh và thu hút khán giả trở lại?

Bảo Anh là một trong những thí sinh được khán giả yêu thích ngay từ vòng đầu đơn giản chỉ với ngoại hình dễ thương.








Bảo Anh là con mồi thu hút truyền thông của The Voice?​

Bảo Anh còn là một trong những nhân vật xuất hiện trong clip tố dàn xếp kết quả chương trình. Điều này càng khiến dư luận chú ý.

Chính vì vậy, The Voice làm sao có thể bỏ rơi con bài như Bảo Anh để câu khán giả trở lại với chương trình này, sau khi bị tẩy chay?

Thời gian xuất hiện tin đồn clip nóng Bảo Anh và Trần Lập xảy ra khi vòng thi liveshow bị dư luận ném đá và quay lưng, thờ ơ. Sức nóng của chương trình trên truyền thông cũng nguội dần. Bên cạnh đó là sự xuất hiện của chương trình Việt Nam Idol đang câu khách với hình ảnh của một thí sinh chuyển giới Hương Giang đi thi.

Nếu so sánh nghi vấn clip sex này với clip dài hơn 8 phút với nội dung nói về sự chèn ép thí sinh và dàn xếp kết quả của Giám đốc âm nhạc của The Voice - Phương Uyên thì sẽ thấy rất khác.

Clip tố dàn xếp kết quả của Phương Uyên có bằng chứng cụ thể với giọng thực, hình ảnh thực được gửi tới báo chí.

Còn clip sex của Bảo Anh chỉ có bằng chứng là vài câu nói vu vơ xuất hiện trên diễn đàn .

Tất cả mọi việc theo đúng ý đồ, ngay sau đó, lần lượt báo chí đã gọi điện chất vấn Bảo Anh.

Màn kịch lộ rõ hơn  khi dư luận chẳng thấy Bảo Anh yêu cầu công an vào cuộc điều tra để lấy lại danh dự cho mình như vụ clip tố dàn dựng kết quả của Phương Uyên mà chỉ thấy Bảo Anh lên báo với phát ngôn gây sốc, cá cược: Thưởng tiền cho ai có clip sex.  

Phải chăng Bảo Anh cũng biết học cách của các đàn em đàn anh đi trước như Duy Mạnh: Tặng 5 - 10 tỷ cho ai phát hiện đạo nhạc; Nhiếp ảnh Tô Thanh Nghiệp: Cá 100 triệu nếu ảnh nude của Ngọc Quyên là ghép hay chuyện ca sỹ Đan Trường: Tặng 50 triệu đồng nếu phát hiện hát nhép; Diễn viên Kiều Trinh: Trao 501 triệu nếu phát hiện... ngực giả và Angela Phương Trinh thưởng 1 tỷ đồng cho người phát hiện "sẹo nâng ngực".

*Tố cáo rồi im lặng chỉ là màn kịch dở của các gameshow?*

Những vụ tố cáo trong các chương trình gameshow hiện nay đều chỉ có tác dụng thổi khi chương trình đó bị xẹp, không thu hút được khán giả và cuối cùng cũng chẳng đi được đến đâu.







Các vụ tố cáo trong gameshow chỉ là để hâm nóng chương trình.​

Không chỉ The Voice mà mới đây, chương trình truyền hình thực tế Vietnam’s Next Top Model mùa thứ ba cũng dính scandal với nghi án lộ kết quả top 6 chung cuộc khi mới đi được nửa chặng đường.

Sau khi tập 4 lên sóng, cộng đồng mạng rỉ tai nhau thông tin 6 gương mặt xuất sắc nhất của mùa giải 2012 đã được xác định.

Trước thông tin đó, dư luận lại xắn tay vào cuộc, vụ việc được thổi bùng lên thu hút báo chí với những bài phân tích mổ xẻ. Ngay sau đó, chương trình trở nên nóng trong khi đó sự thật của scandal thì không rõ như thế nào.

Năm 2011, chương trình Cặp đôi hoàn hảo - cuộc thi hát dành cho ca sĩ chuyên nghiệp và người bán chuyên nghiệp lần đầu tiên về Việt Nam thu hút sự quan tâm của khán giả.

Thế nhưng ngay trong vòng đấu loại trực tiếp đêm bán kết, một clip được tung lên mạng vang lên giọng nói của giám khảo Siu Black: "Chọn áo đỏ đúng không".

Điều này làm dấy lên nghi vấn có sự dàn xếp kết quả. Tuy nhiên sự thật cuối cùng cũng chẳng đi về đâu và đi vào quên lãng, chỉ thấy chương trình được hâm nóng và nhiều người theo dõi hơn.


*Bùi Bắc Lưu* (_Vụ Bản, Nam Định_)


_Nguồn : Phunutoday_​


----------

